# Arrowheads...check this inheritance out!



## godogs57 (Jan 24, 2018)

On Fox Business tonight...a show entitled Strange Inheritance. Guy inherits 250,000 arrowheads. Film clip shows what he's inheriting. Good LORD! 

http://video.foxbusiness.com/v/5714533706001/?#sp=show-clips


----------



## Grub Master (Jan 24, 2018)

I saw the show last night.  It is amazing how many arrowheads and artifacts they collected.  I'd like to see the collection sometime.


----------



## lagrangedave (Jan 24, 2018)

News people said it could bring over a million dollars....................they don't know much about artifact prices........


----------



## Forest Grump (Jan 25, 2018)

lagrangedave said:


> News people said it could bring over a million dollars....................they don't know much about artifact prices........



Not to mention quite a few in that clip appear to be modern reproductions...

I imagine BowOnly or Son probably have at least that many.


----------



## Son (Jan 25, 2018)

Saw that, lots of fakes in the collection


----------



## 2bbshot (Jan 28, 2018)

Son said:


> Saw that, lots of fakes in the collection



I’m getting better lol. There were a bunch that set off my that’s not old radar haha.


----------



## brunofishing (Jan 29, 2018)

There is a collection that large in Columbus also!


----------



## Campingman (Jan 30, 2018)

It is really something to see in person, you can spend hours and still not see it all, worth the stop to look at.


----------



## Slingblade (Feb 19, 2018)

When I was stationed in Texas, I had the honor of being invited into an older gentleman's home to see his collection. I was dumbstruck at the amount and variety of points and other artifacts he had found over the years. He had at least 4 grinding stones in his yard, one of which had the grinder still in the depression, he had several mastadon teeth and pictures of his dad helping with the excavation and the horsedrawn wagon transporting the bones. His house was broken into and he was laughing while telling me about it, they only took a non functional revolver and left the real treasure hanging on every wall in the house!


----------

